# At what weight or size do/did you feel the best?



## Diane (May 3, 2011)

I have been a size 12 and 32 as an adult--and EVERY size in-between. I think I felt best at sizes 14-18 because mobility was a non-issue. Once I hit size 24 I noticed some sluggishness, creakiness getting out of bed and climbing stairs. If I could be a size 32 and have no health or mobility issues I would rejoice.:wubu:


----------



## Diane (May 3, 2011)

Nothing? No one?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 3, 2011)

Size 14 - haven't been able to starve, walk, diet, abuse myself down to the size in a long time- since before the age of 30.

Loved it though- my belly gets so much smaller at that size- and I CAN JOG at that size


----------



## Tau (May 3, 2011)

I feel awesome all the time - thats where my difficulty lies. My body feels amazing - I feel healthy, I have a ton of energy, I'm happy. But that doesn't mean the weight is good for me. I'm the heaviest I've ever been right now and well - I'm kind of glowing LOL! But - and there's a big but - my ankles aren't happy with me when I walk long distances and my back hurts meaning my boobs have probably gotten a bit too big. In addition when my stress levels rise my blood pressure also gets far too high at my current weight and that means even though I feel like magic right now I have to whittle the weight down a bit just to be on the safe side.


----------



## BBW Betty (May 3, 2011)

I was remarkably fit at about 180 lbs - in jr. high school. Not the fastest runner, but I had a lot of stamina, and was beating all the boys at arm wrestling.  But anywhere between that and about 220 would be just fine. The last couple years, I've been much heavier than that, and my back, knees and hips don't like it much. I'm not very flexible anymore, either, and I miss it. 

Don't get me wrong, I *am* happy with myself. Some things were just easier at the lower weight.


----------



## Jenella (May 3, 2011)

When I was in high school, I feel that I was at my best. I weighed around 300 ~ 350lbs and I had a lot more energy. (Even now at my current weight, I still have a lot of energy, but it hurts more to walk, sit and basically move, but I love myself.) I'd love to get back down to that weight (So, I'd be more healthy and not feel like I'm dying, I'm 5'1 and a lot of weight on my body isn't good.).


----------



## penguin (May 3, 2011)

Physically, probably around the 130-150kg mark. Shopping was easy, getting around was easier, I could sit on the floor comfortably. I was working in childcare at the time and could run around after them all day. I was probably around the 160 or 170kg mark when I felt the best about my body. I really, really loved it, and that's when I was doing a lot of dating and slutting about. I still get around just fine, though I don't like sitting on the floor these days and my back is giving me problems from time to time (which only started while pregnant). I'd like to get back down to 150kg.


----------



## KimmyP (May 4, 2011)

My junior & senior year of highschool -- I was 5'10 - 165 - size 12. Wish I could get back to that because I looked HOT in my tennis skirt. 

(My folks allowed me to take Phen/Fen up until it was pulled from the market -- that's how I got so skinny!)


----------



## Tracyarts (May 4, 2011)

My body thrived between 175-275 pounds. Below 175 was literally a part time job to maintain, and I always felt run down anyway. Once I passed 275 is when I saw problems. The farther I got away from my body's natural healthy weight cutoff, the more problems I saw and the more difficult it became to manage them. But in reverse, the closer I get back towards my body's natural healthy weight cutoff, the fewer problems I see and the easier it is to manage them. 

Obviously my body likes to be fat and I am totally on board with that mentally, but unfortunately there is a limit. And that's okay because that's just the hand I was dealt. 

Tracy


----------



## Diane (May 4, 2011)

I had this conversation with friends and was just wondering what you guys would think. Most said basically the same thing about "set point"--that their bodies kept coming back to a certain weight no matter how much they tried to lose. Some had issues like accidents, menopause, quitting smoking etc that caused them to go (way) over said set points. Most said they did not mind being fat--just not uncomfortably fat or unhealthy fat.


----------



## Pear320 (May 4, 2011)

I've been so many different weights in my lifetime .. 180 lbs. age 12 to my highest weight, 420 lbs in my early 30's. I have to say the BEST I've ever felt was around 250 lbs. in my late 30's. I actually walked around Epcot in 1 inch heels from 10 am till closing and only sat down 30 minutes for lunch. Today at 318 lbs (plus 20 years older) it's a chore walking at all. I do have a knee injury but my overall stamina isn't what it used to be. I realize that getting older can make everyone slow down, but (speaking for myself) carrying this much weight especially at my age is definitely now causing mobility issues. My legs, feet, lower back absolutely kill me just walking a short distance. Though I like my weight right now it has become a burden to me .. I NEVER thought I'd be saying it.


----------



## Diane (May 5, 2011)

I also feel better when I am hungry. Not stomach growling hungry, just slightly hungry. I feel awful when I am full but do love to eat.


----------



## verucassault (May 6, 2011)

i was thinking about this lately because my body is just not getting up and moving like it used to. i am now at 300 and although, i look good, i cant say i feel good. it doesnt have much to do with the weight but my level of activity has decreased, i have been eating like a college student and stuff is just getting stiff on me. i need to get moving again, the sun is coming out, i feel better when i exercise. when i was active and preparing wholesome meals i was around 240-250 and i literally felt great. just need to find my pattern again. the weight can stay or go, i just dont want to feel like the tin man when i walk up the stairs


----------



## Diane (May 6, 2011)

verucassault said:


> i was thinking about this lately because my body is just not getting up and moving like it used to. i am now at 300 and although, i look good, i cant say i feel good. it doesnt have much to do with the weight but my level of activity has decreased, i have been eating like a college student and stuff is just getting stiff on me. i need to get moving again, the sun is coming out, i feel better when i exercise. when i was active and preparing wholesome meals i was around 240-250 and i literally felt great. just need to find my pattern again. the weight can stay or go, i just dont want to feel like the tin man when i walk up the stairs



I agree. I don't care about the number on the scale, just how good I feel.


----------



## tinkerbell (May 7, 2011)

The smallest I've been as a (semi - I was 17/18) adult was a size 14, and around 175ish. I was small yes - but I didn't feel my best then. I hated my body, my size, my weight - everything.

The largest I've been was 298, a size 24 (but should have been a 26 - I refused to buy it), and that was about 4.5 years ago. I felt like shit then too! 

So, the best I've ever felt is where I am at right now. I feel awesome, and look pretty good too  I'm active, and healthy, and just overall feel great. I'm a size 14/16, and around 205. Though for my own reasons, I plan to get my weight and size down a bit more. Though I should point out its not because I hate myself, and think I'm disgusting, or falling prey to society's pressure to be SUPER THIN. I personally feel I'm pretty hot :batting: as I am, the main reason is I'll be able to run faster. And besides I'll never be super thin anyway.


----------



## Kamily (May 7, 2011)

Years ago I lost down to 175. I was miserable, homesick and felt awful. My body fought to get back up to 240 and I felt a lot better. It also helped moving back home and eating moms cooking. :eat1: LOL


----------



## LadyDeelicious (May 7, 2011)

The weight I felt best at so far to my recollection (I'll explain that in a moment) was in june - december of 2009. I was at 350 or so and walking a lot. I was feeling good about myself and people were noticing.

Now for the explanation -- I say recollection, because there was a while (from 1995 - 1998) that I was at around the 200lb mark, but it was due to drug use. So I don't really recall how I felt weight wise, I was too busy masking any feelings by using the drugs!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 10, 2011)

The smallest I've been as an adult was around 170 and a size 12/14. It was also when I was living in Montana and had access to hiking trails all over the place and was hiking close to 30 miles a week and biking to work. The air here is so awful I can barely leave the house in the summers, let alone go hiking. I

I was happiest around 190-200. I could maintain it with little to no work. It seems like the natural place my body wants to be. I don't like where I am now (around 250). It's harder to get going and my feet hurt, meaning I have to wear ugly shoes that help my plantar fasiciatis (sp) and not my super awesome four-inch heels.


----------



## LuckyDreamer87 (May 10, 2011)

I've been smaller and i've been bigger but I'm very happy with my body as it is now.....i'm a size 14/16 and i feel amazing and have a ton of energy again...last year around this time i didn't want to do anything cause my body just hurt and was so tired all the time.The day i realized i could wear a cute pair of wedgies for the whole day and my feet didn't hurt , i was so happy i think i literally danced all day....lol


----------



## Dorktacular (May 12, 2011)

Honestly, I would like to lose about 75 pounds. I'm currently around 375. I was physically at my best at 300 to 325 pounds. I was 300 pounds all through high school. The really feel the last 25 pounds or so - too much weight for me to feel right. I'd be happy back down around 300.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 13, 2011)

When I was below 300lb I was happiest, because I could be active without feeling like I got hit by a truck afterward. I think my absolute most pride in my body was when I was in a jean size 22, I don't even remember how much I weighed, just that I had nice curves without worrying about tiring out so quick [compared to my thinner friends] or being able to stand for long periods without my hips absolutely killing me.


----------



## ArmWrestlingChamp (May 13, 2011)

I feel good where I'm at right now. I'm 5'1" just under 200 lbs and wear a size 16, but can fit into a 14 or 18 depending on the brand. I think me feeling good has to do with my confidence level being a lot higher now than it has ever been. I'm comfortable talking about my body to other people in real life and not just online. I have no problems with mobility, I can walk for days, and I'm pretty fucking strong (of course, I would HAVE to be to become an arm wrestling champion  ). 
That being said, I liked the shape of my body more when I was 180 because I was just more...toned.


----------



## Pitch (May 14, 2011)

I was still treated like crap; but probably when I was a very small child. But, I remember being a stuck up and misbehaved little shit head, too. XD


----------



## Diane (Jul 6, 2011)

I lost some weight while I was suspended and felt better but I gained it all back.


----------



## Jello404 (Jul 7, 2011)

Im a size 32+.I felt best at a size 26/28 and Id imagine that if I was smaller than that Id feel even better. Im around 440 now and I gained about 100 lbs over the past 2 years due tostress =/ but when I was my most fit around 330 I walked 8 miles a day and I felt AMAZING. So I think that once I leave my current situation(Ive been care taking for my grand parents for the past 3 years and its killing me) I'll go back to my normal size and eat the way I used to and get the same amount of exercise. I miss it. But Im happy with my size..its just hard to stand for long periods of time and buying cloths is sooo Fuckign annoying. And Im at this strange size where I can be a 32 or a 36+ depending on the brand and material.


----------



## Diane (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't care about weight as long as I feel good. Sometimes I did not feel so good after I passed size 22.


----------



## jessws61 (Jul 7, 2011)

I felt my best when I was 220-230. I felt strong and healthy. I'm 270 now, and while I don't have as much energy as I did at that size, I am still healthy and happy.


----------



## collared Princess (Jul 11, 2011)

I feel best around 300-350


----------



## Cynthia (Jul 12, 2011)

Size 16 or 18 felt most comfortable. (These days, I hover around 22-24.)

About six years ago, when I dropped down to 12-14, it was like landing on another planet. While I loved the extra convenience and the relative lack of social judgment that came with falling within a somewhat average size range, I was deeply annoyed by how much people obsessed over my changing body. I was bombarded with ... "What's your secret?" And it was as though I'd become an unwitting poster girl for the Diet Machine, the same one that makes women feel worthless for being more than Middletonesque. 

Somewhere, there's a good middle ground, physically and emotionally. So 16-18 feels like it would be about right -- easier to move, shop, fly, control insulin levels, etc., but still definitively plus-sized.


----------



## lozonloz (Jul 12, 2011)

ATM I'm 350lbs and a UK size 28 on top and a 32 at the bottom.

I think I felt most comfortable with myself around a size 22-26. I'd have to be back at that size to be sure...but any smaller than that and I start to lose the bewbs. I have some photos of me at a size 16/18 and I look kinda shapeless and uncomfortable. Larger than that, as I am now, and it becomes harder to fit into and around things (like office chairs) and also harder to keep fit and keeps me worried about diabetes. I'm still comfortable with who I am and the way I look and my sexy arse P) but its just not practical to be this size in England, and it makes it harder to travel which I LOVE.

So...I shall probs lose some weight soon . Urgh.


----------



## TheMrs (Jul 12, 2011)

I try to always be happy with who I am since I have to live with me...but the reality is, the bigger I am, the harder it is on my body. I can't enjoy life the way I used to. I can't walk for long distances, especially in the heat of summer. I always worry about whether I will find seating to accomodate me. I'm 5'6 and about 375-380. I found out this winter what joint pain was all about! My hip (just the right one) and my knees hurt a lot. No fun. Regardless...I'm gonna love myself where I am now


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 12, 2011)

To be honest, probably around half where I am now...apx 275. Beyond that is where the quality of life dropped off quickly.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm an 18 right now, and while people say I look good, I prefer to be back down to a 12-14 when I was in my late teens early 20s. I'm sick of hearing my mom chide me about my weight.


----------



## Rich P (Aug 11, 2011)

lose weight - at 25 stone you're lush, cute and sexy - bet you have a lovely 
belly as well as a great bum  x Rich x :kiss2:




lozonloz said:


> ATM I'm 350lbs and a UK size 28 on top and a 32 at the bottom.
> 
> I think I felt most comfortable with myself around a size 22-26. I'd have to be back at that size to be sure...but any smaller than that and I start to lose the bewbs. I have some photos of me at a size 16/18 and I look kinda shapeless and uncomfortable. Larger than that, as I am now, and it becomes harder to fit into and around things (like office chairs) and also harder to keep fit and keeps me worried about diabetes. I'm still comfortable with who I am and the way I look and my sexy arse P) but its just not practical to be this size in England, and it makes it harder to travel which I LOVE.
> 
> So...I shall probs lose some weight soon . Urgh.


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 12, 2011)

I feel really good where I am now at 250, but I'd like to get to 220 or maybe 200. I feel the most active I have in 20 years. I feel great! :wubu:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Aug 12, 2011)

I felt the best at 120 lbs. (size 4) but I haven't even been close to that in a looong time.
Everything in life was a lot easier.
Unfortunately, I had to develop an eating disorder to become that thin. And I also abused diet pills. Maybe I felt great because I was high on diet pills all the time, lol.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 12, 2011)

I feel best at my current weight. I'm the smallest I've ever been as an adult, around a UK size 22 (US size 18) however, I definitely would like to be a size UK size 20 or 18 at the smallest. I feel that's where my natural weight 'sits' at, nothing smaller. But I've got so much more energy now that I've lost the extra weight I was carrying, and I can only assume I'll feel even better losing a little bit more...but not too much more. Don't want to lose all the junk in my trunk


----------



## violetviolets (Aug 12, 2011)

I have been a size 6 (120 pounds) to now 14/16/18 and I was my best when I was around 150-160 pounds I think I was a 10/12 I am sort of (badly) trying to get back there.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 12, 2011)

Rich P said:


> lose weight - at 25 stone you're lush, cute and sexy - bet you have a lovely
> belly as well as a great bum  x Rich x :kiss2:



Can't you keep these kinds of comments to the weight and paysite boards? She is answering a question about _her_ body and where she is happier and more _comfortable_...and she does mention health in there, if you had bothered/cared to see it.


----------



## Paul (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm happy for you Allie. BTW you look very happy in your picture.



BBWMoon said:


> I feel really good where I am now at 250, but I'd like to get to 220 or maybe 200. I feel the most active I have in 20 years. I feel great! :wubu:


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Paul said:


> I'm happy for you Allie. BTW you look very happy in your picture.




Thank you, Paul! I've been feeling a lot happier lately... still single, but
hey... there's a bright future ahead of me!


----------



## BitsySpider (Aug 16, 2011)

I've yet to find a weight I feel actually comfortable with myself at. One could say as I'm at my lowest weight now, 104 lbs and around a size 5, that this is my most comfortable though I'm certain I would actually be more comfortable losing a bit more and making it into a size 3 (though I don't think my bone structure would allow me anything smaller than that which frustrates me to no end as I actually feel most at ease with myself when I feel small and safe/protected like those itty bitty size 0s can accomplish). 

Thinking back on it I do realize that it's kind of upsetting to know I've never actually been comfortable with my own body and more often than not I really don't know if I ever will be. However, this thread is uplifting in reading that my thoughts are not the norm and that many women can and do feel happy with themselves and can actually pinpoint that.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 17, 2011)

I probably felt my best when I was still playing rugby at about 19 stone (266 lbs) I was big, but extremely fit and just about the strongest I've ever been. Imagine Russell Crowein Gladiator...only taller and better looking!


----------



## bettylulu (Aug 17, 2011)

I really liked being about a size 14-16. It wasn't for health, it wasn't for treatment, it wasn't for being more "socially acceptable". It was purely for the clothing options. LMAO ETA: I'm around a size 20 now. 

<--has way too many clothes


----------



## big_lad27 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ive always hovered between 17/18 stone which I'm happy with, just wish I could stay the same but lose my man boobs lol :doh:


----------



## Jah (Aug 18, 2011)

I felt most comfortable from 60 - 80kg. I was my fittest then. Haven't been down to that weight in years. These days I can't walk for as long and there is hardly any clothes in my size.


----------



## athena bombshell (Sep 3, 2011)

from the time I was 15-18 I wieghed 280 and I really liked being that size and miss it. I wore a size 20, I think. and I was a real big walker. now I still walk alot but I take longer and my feet hurt. my weight fluctuates between 320-330, has since I was 19 and I'm about to be 23. I have no problem what so ever with the way I look, but it would be nice to get around faster.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 3, 2011)

Felt best at 250 - it was back in HS - But I was so insecure, I had no clue how cute I was back then. I like how I look now but physically things would be much much easier if I was in the 250 - 300 range. Especially since im getting older.


----------



## bettylulu (Sep 3, 2011)

bigsexy920 said:


> it was back in HS - But I was so insecure, I had no clue how cute I was back then.



Oh, if that isn't the truth! I was looking at an old picture of DH and I and we were both probably 22-23 in the picture. I thought I was so huge and hideous at the time. What was I thinking?!?! I was so hot! Why did I believe I was so huge and ugly in the face??? 


I've recently started counting calories and eating healthier mainly because of that picture! LOL!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Sep 10, 2011)

bigsexy920 said:


> I was so insecure, I had no clue how cute I was back then.




That's why I hate looking at old photos. They make me want to cry. I thought I was so ugly back then, when in reality, I was gorgeous.


----------



## starr416 (Sep 12, 2011)

I felt my best when I was around a size 14-16. I'm now a 18-20, however, I do like my hips more now than I ever did


----------



## mossystate (Sep 12, 2011)

Never kept track of my weight, so this is just a guess of sorts. I am thinking it was when I was a size 10-12...around there. If there is a magic wand in the house, go ahead and make it a size 16-18 and we'll call it good.


----------



## Isa (Sep 12, 2011)

240/250 was the magic number for me. I had bounds of energy and physically could do just about anything I put my mind to. I miss those days!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 15, 2011)

280.

That feels oddly precise, but that's some sort of magic point of stability for my body. I'm about 50 lbs above it now.


----------



## Lunavie (Sep 15, 2011)

I would say I felt more comfortable around the 14/16 range, I'm a US size 24 now (around 235 lbs.) I wish I had appreciated my body more at that size.


----------

